# Check this out



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

240sx with Rb26dett motor for sale at 9secondracing.com

http://www.9secondracing.com/partnu...rtcat/39/1997-240SX-w/-RB26DETT-show-car.html


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

saw that in a magazine along time ago.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

very nice and clean! not 9 seconds though


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

skylineimports said:


> 240sx with Rb26dett motor for sale at 9secondracing.com
> 
> http://www.9secondracing.com/partnu...rtcat/39/1997-240SX-w/-RB26DETT-show-car.html



That thing is bad ass.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> saw that in a magazine along time ago.


 modified mag if i recall correctly


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Thats pretty hot, though I sure as hell wouldnt spend $35000 for it.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

You guys have no idea about that car if you dont think its worth the $35K asking price. I have ridden in this car, its about as bad ass as they come the guys at 9 Second have been working on both my skylines, my black on and the silver one they bought from me. That 240 is a monster and is VERY CLEAN!!!


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah but Id rather put one togeather mysef.. thats why I wouldnt pay that price.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> modified mag if i recall correctly


yeah, you're right. i've actually still that isssue.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

That S14 is extremely well done as well as extremely fast. That car has a lot more than the 35K asking price in it. I think you would be hard-pressed to build an S14 with a built RB26 and spend much less unless you would cut corners.

Troy


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

Here is my old car. It was about 12k to build, rb26,5lug, diff, PowerFC, etc.. S14 chassies is 1k more, but I cant see where the other 23K comes from. I could see 8k, but not 23. I would spend 35k on something else.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Haha see, Id spend 8K to buy that. =X


----------

